# Trouble Emptying Black Tank



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have any of you had trouble draining your black tank? I've been having some issues with ours.

Seems like it has never drained really well. Just seems to trickle out rather than gush out like our last trailer did. After it drains it always seems to be 1/3 to 2/3rds full and takes a lot of quickie flushing to get it clean. I sometimes spend a half our or more on it.

We clogged ours last time out, when we got back I cut a door in the under belly to check it out and don't like the way it's plumbed. The black and grey tank both drain into a "T" and then down to the hookup. There is a 10" straight piece of pipe out of the black tank and then the valve and then the "T". I don't think the effluent gets any momentum to drain because of the straight piece of pipe and the "T". The shallow sloped tank that drains in the center doesn't help either. No momentum, no good drainage. Either that or there is some kind of blockage in the line.

My plan is to redo the drain lines with seperate pipes that join near the side of the trailer. I'm going to keep the valve where it is on the grey tank but I'm going to relocate the black tank valve near the side of the trailer. I'm going to come right out the side of the black tank with an elbow to a sloped pipe that meets the grey line with a "wye" fitting. I think giving it a smoother path to follow will allow it to drain better.

Any plumbers have a better idea?????

I did spend extra time to get the tanks super clean before I attempt a disassemble of the plumbing
















Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mike
I had the same problem las time out ( 4 girls)
What I did was fill it all the way with the Q Flush.
And pulled the lever> It took 2 or 3 times until it gushed out
Now everything is fine.

Don


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

Timely post.

I was going to complain of exactly the same issue but thought I would keep my mouth zipped until I could investigate further. Now I feel compelled to speak out.

Ours gushes or trickles, but nothing in between. It never empties. Sometimes when it stops flowing I start filling it with water and nothing happens, then I get a big gush all at once. But is still doesn't empty. Our old TT would gush out until it was empty.

I assume that the toilet drops right into the tank, so that when you look down the toilet hole with a flashlight you are looking into the tank. If this is the case, we have about 1-1/2" inches of blackwater left after we drain.

The next thing I was going to do was jack up the other side of the trailer next time I dump by 8-10 inches to see if that helps.

I am very interested to see how your plumbing mod works, please take before/after pics to post up here when you are done.

D'Arcy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

no problems with mine so far.
Photographic documentation is a must for this project though.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Now that my computer is up and running again I'll definitely be taking some before/after pics.

I'm going to track down some ABS pipe and fittings this week and work on it maybe next weekend.

Mike


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

"The next thing I was going to do was jack up the other side of the trailer next time I dump by 8-10 inches to see if that helps."

This won't help and will actually make matters worse.

The black water tank drain outlet is dead center in the rear of the tank, thus jacking up one side or the other will put the drain above the low side 1/2 of the tank.

Having the TT level side to side and with the front slightly elevated is best for completely draining the black water tank.


----------



## ddavidson (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

I guess I'll be waiting for 479's results....

D'Arcy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, this is an area to investigate. Taking the minimalist point of view, we only #1 in the camper. As is, we figure it's just easier overall. We're usually out anyway roaming around and we try to camp where good clean bath houses are.
That being said, on our last camp, we had the "opportunity" to use it to it's full extent. Thanks to a boyscout troop, all the potties were full and nature called. One member of our family indoctrinated the camper potty. And yes, it was very convenient.
But let me tell you, even though it was convenient for use, it was a LOT more trouble to dump out. I worked a LONG time to get it to run clear. Had to use the wand thingy to flush it out. 
So, we're not sure where we stand on this subject. It's a nice possibility in an emergency. But it sure is more trouble to get it cleaned out and get on the road. Camping is supposed to be fun. I don't go camping/travelling to become the temporary plumber.
But that's just me and my .02 cents.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The biggest problem are the toilet paper baseballs. Seems that some kids require half a roll to finish. Cut back on paper and you should be okay.

That and a little more fiber to go with all the grilled meat!!!

Last but not least fill the tank to the brim before you dump. Even if you have only been at site one night, use your fresh tank to fill the black tank to the top. Poor partial dumps add up to real problems later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's the way I handle my Black water problem.
After a weekend of living with the odor that came from the ____ left over from the previous trip, I decided that we had to correct it somehow.
What I do at the dump station is have DW with a hose with spay nozzle attached and spray it down directy in the toilet to maybe break up any ____ that may have acculimated. After all that is drained away, DW used the spray wand to spray the sides of tank clean. I am the one with the weak stomach so I am outside controlling the pull handles.........
It seems to work in all respects.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

When you take pics...only from the outside of the black tank please









I find that filling the black tank almost to the top before I dump really helps.

I can't wait to hear your plumbing job went.










Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dont forget its all gravity fed.. so try not to have your trailer lower in the front the rear....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with Mike. This is the one thing that is inferioir to my last trailer. On my Dutchman the tanks had seperate lines and met at the side and that is where the valves also were. I dumped fast and easily.

The one thing that puzzles me is when I open the grey valve the water gushes out fast but with the black tank even when it is refilled with only water it flows out slowly not fast like the grey. raising one side or the other will not help as the drains are in the center of tanks and raising front or back would not allow both to drain.

I also wondered if this mod of Mikes was possible. I might have to go over and help Mike.

John


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I spent a good hour yesterday flushing the black tank on my trailer. I am absolutely amazed at the chunks of toilet paper that were still coming out after the third dump (fill tank to bottom of toilet via hose stuck in top, then dump with the hose still running). I hooked the quickie flush thing (that clear thing that you can hook a hose onto at the drain end) so that I could see when things were clear. One thing is for sure, I am going to fill it to the brim every time I dump from now on. Chances are, if you're having a problem dumping, it is because of the chunks of paper stuck to the tank.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeap...fill the black to the brim for a good flush. I then use the Quickie flush and run it for 10min and that usually does the job. During this past trip I ended up sticking the wand down the toilet as well.

I think that even though I have the quickie flush installed I will still use the wand at least once a year.

Since the Non Sydney addition Outbacks sit so low they don't get that super flushing that the taller units get so I think it takes a little more care to keep them clean.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have not had this problem (I hope i never do)
Anyway, when we leave our site at the CG and go to the dump station we hit the breaks a few times on the way to "slosh" "stuff" around in the tank. 
Maybe it is working or maybe we have just been lucky








I hope it's working








sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You lose the gush quickly because the tanks are long and flat bottomed. They aren't dished at the bottom or sloped, so it will trickle till its done.

Lowering the tongue or raising it depending on the model will help drain it faster, but remember if the velocity of the leaving water is excessive, it will not carry solids with it and leave them behind, but by flushing should remove most items.

I noticed on my tank, it is held in place with two rails that is rests on, maybe put in some spacers to raise one side will make sure it drains to the valve side. Most of our dumpstations are not level side to side or front to back. I get a great clean at full hook sites with filling tank fully, pulling valve, running quickie for a few minutes, close valve, fill tank and dump again. I also use tank deoderant/digester product which really does break down stuff.

I got to tell you ahead of time, I took my plumbing apart and the valves to install my quickie flush on the back of the tank. Those dump valves are NOT easy to put back in, in fact I had one that kept leaking from the rubber seal that wouldn't stay put. You are embarking on a possible big project, give yourself time to get it right.

(I found my valve had leaked and there was about 2 gallons of water laying on the underside cover, found it the night before our two week trip, not fun, last minute repairs.)

And one last thing, the tank is never clean or fully drained, it will leak/drip a nice stinky colored water on you throughout all of your plumbing work. Maybe leave the valve open for a week or so to dry out the tank first. It is a nasty job.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for all the input everyone.

John,

Come on down







Hopefully this weekend I'll get it going.

Kevin,

Thanks for your advice, I'm going to open the valve tonight to let it dry out. I know it will be a bit nasty. Since you've opened yours up and seen how it works you can see what I mean about the "T".

I'm pretty convinced that an elbow out of the black tank will give better flow than hitting the valve across from it and then flowing down. Would you agree with that?
I'm thinking of trying to raise the front of the trailer when I dump but that would be kind of a pain when we are at a site for a while and have to dump before packing up.

Appreciate all the input









Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike,

My valve is located pretty tight to the tank, my gray tank is similar to what you describe with long piece. I see your point, basically trying to eliminate a pocket to collect ahead of the valve. One way to also prevent filling the pipe and plugging it would be to put about 2-5 gallons of water in the tank when it is clean, this would fill the pipe piece with water and prevent it from plugging up, possibly.

Kevin


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Ymryl said:


> I spent a good hour yesterday flushing the black tank on my trailer. I am absolutely amazed at the chunks of toilet paper that were still coming out after the third dump (fill tank to bottom of toilet via hose stuck in top, then dump with the hose still running). I hooked the quickie flush thing (that clear thing that you can hook a hose onto at the drain end) so that I could see when things were clear. One thing is for sure, I am going to fill it to the brim every time I dump from now on. Chances are, if you're having a problem dumping, it is because of the chunks of paper stuck to the tank.
> [snapback]48220[/snapback]​


I hope everyone is using RV "rated" toilet paper for use in the black water tank. Or the kind that is rated for use in septic tanks. I just did a quick search and found this article: Septic Sure. That should help minimize "chunks of toilet paper".


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is this posible? To stick the Turbo Tank cleaner down the toilet rather than mount it in the tank? I don't know what it looks like. I was thinking to just put it down thru the opening and close the flush valve as far as possible.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

That may be why some black tanks drain better than others. Yours has the straight section on the grey tank while mine has it on the black. My guess is the TP gets hung up in that straight section and won't let the tank drain.

Can't wait to dig into this one.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This may be leading to another thread, but, Does anyone else use the degrading chemicals in their tanks?? I picked up an 8 pack of individual dosage bottles at Wally World for like $6. It is supposed to degrade solids and TP, along with deodorizing and lubricating sensors and valves. I really haven't had this new TT that long, but I've used the same stuff in our other trailer and never had any issues.

Steve


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

yepper, I just got some new stuff that is oxygenated and comes in a pouch that dissolves, drop it in and smells purty and seems to really work good. Another w-mart find.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

hurricaneplumber said:


> yepper, I just got some new stuff that is oxygenated and comes in a pouch that dissolves, drop it in and smells purty and seems to really work good. Another w-mart find.
> [snapback]48336[/snapback]​


Plop, plop, fizz, fizz!?! Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

[/quote]
Plop, plop, fizz, fizz!?! Sorry, couldn't resist!








[snapback]48339[/snapback]​[/quote]































Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> yepper, I just got some new stuff that is oxygenated and comes in a pouch that dissolves, drop it in and smells purty and seems to really work good. Another w-mart find.
> [snapback]48336[/snapback]​


What is the name of this product? DH says I am obsessed with the black tank...








not wanting any smell...continually asking if it dumped all the way,do you want me to add more water to rinse again???
I tend to add more blue stuff after he does







I don't think he puts enough in...he's reading the directions but I'm all about over kill when it comes to that. Anyway, if the "pouch" was all pre measured maybe it would make me feel better about the black tank having enough chemical in it







maybe







can you have too much "blue" in your tank???









Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike, This may sound kind of dumb but worth a try.
Before you tear the plumbing apart, switch brands of toilet paper an see if something different may disolve better.
I understand what you're saying about the plumbing, just not sure if the changes will really cure the problem.
You have the flow of waste hitting the other valve, but It's STILL a 3 inch pipe.
You should be able to get the waste to flow out of there.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Jim,

Tried the tp route already. Bought the cheapest stuff that broke right apart.

It's too late to stop the train, parts are on the way, the tank valves are open to dry out the tanks. I plan on doing it on Sat. I've spent some time laying under the trailer checking things out and I don't see it being too huge of a project, I've said that before though









If it doesn't work, then I don't know what, but I'm pretty sure it will...........I hope









I'll take before and after pics. Won't be able to try it out for a few weeks though.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I'll take before and after pics. Won't be able to try it out for a few weeks though.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]48652[/snapback]​


Sure you can, just grab the morning paper every day and retire to the Outback Outhouse once you have done the mod. When you think you have a camping trips worth then take it to the dump station and test it.









Good luck


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike,

How close to Jersey City are you? I might be heading there for a high density server conference end of August.

By the way, make sure to thoroughly let any glue dry before water testing your new plumbing.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

Jersey City is less about 30 minutes away. Let me know when you will be here, we'll see if we can get together.

Will do on the glue, thanks for the tips.

Mike


----------



## jgardner (Aug 12, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Have any of you had trouble draining your black tank? I've been having some issues with ours.
> 
> Seems like it has never drained really well. Just seems to trickle out rather than gush out like our last trailer did. After it drains it always seems to be 1/3 to 2/3rds full and takes a lot of quickie flushing to get it clean. I sometimes spend a half our or more on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Posted my solution (hopefully) as a new topic.

Mike


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Ours seem to trickle too.I haven't tryed to fill it to the brim though. I will try that next time. I had to do alot of flushing when we got back from the beach. I thought it was all clean ,but I was wrong.What does filling it full have to do with anything except maybe pressure?


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Mine drains ok but most of the time still reads 1/3 - 2/3 full. Every once in a while I fill it up with water and flush it, I talked to the dealer and they said the senser is in a bad location and has been a known problem, I am waiting for the recal or a correction method.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

If you want a good flush fill it with 50 gallons of water and keep the pump on until the water flows out of the top of the toilet and then release the dump valve. TONS MORE PRESSURE than normal, really provides a BURST COMING OUT THE HOSE!!!

Just teasin'

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jason, that is definitly funnier the next day than the day it happened!

Sensors on most campers are not the best at accuracy. I use a flashlight and glance down the toilet to check the black and the grey is full when you are standing in a puddle while taking a shower.









John


----------

